# 3G Gone When Using Market



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

So I've got a Droid X, That Is running a Stock DeOxed's .605 Rom.

When ever I launch the market, I immediately Loose all connections. Even my Wifi Cuts out.. Is this something wrong with my ROM? Or Just an issue with the connection that I have?

Not sure whats going on.. Just kinda annoying because then I have to sit there and wait for the connection to re-appear, and then hit the retry connection button.


----------

